
Ask HN: How much could some one make if he makes a traditional mobile mouse app? - maksimpiriyev
There is no mobile app as traditional mouse(because of engineering problems), but there is a mouse with iphone touch or gyroscope.
How much money a person can possibly benefit if he makes a traditional mouse app for mobile
======
soulchild37
You mean something like this ? [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-mouse-
free-wireless-k...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remote-mouse-free-
wireless-keyboard-trackpad/id385894596?mt=8)

------
random_moonwalk
Accurately inferring the position of the mouse from its acceleration is a
difficult problem (the integration involved will result in rather large errors
that compound over time when calculating the velocity and position). I doubt
that the return on a 'traditional mouse' app would reward the effort required
to make this work.

------
anotheryou
I don'f quite understand what you want ot build. In general a moise only makes
sense for screens bigget than a typical mouse-pad or phone screen or look
arround stuff like 3D games

------
2_listerine_pls
I thought about this a long time ago (2009) using the gyros + compass as an
IMU. The thing is that the gyros were not as precise back then but things
might have changed now.

------
GhostVII
Probably not too much. Mice are cheap and everyone has one, I don't think
there is much market for a phone-based one.

------
miguelrochefort
I already pair a bluetooth mouse to my phone...

